

Why Poland Matters: An Optimistic Look to the Future of Europe - funkyy
http://www.forbes.com/sites/juliemeyer/2014/10/07/why-poland-matters/

======
funkyy
For me Poland is like Japan of Europe. The most critique, offensive and
judgemental against Poland are Poles themselves. Honour, self-criticism and
nationalism is what are key points to Polish identity.

